
Air India Sets Record with All-Female Crew World Flight - hackerkid
http://fortune.com/2017/03/06/air-india-record-setting-female-crew/?xid=soc_socialflow_facebook_FORTUNE
======
devnonymous
Is this really true? Not the fact that this happened but the fact that this is
a first! Seriously?

If it is, way to go Air India! That's classy and brilliant!

Edit: The linked CNN article has more details and although the 'record' seems
gimmicky, that's still something to be celebrated. I'm still surprised that
this is something that needs celebration, rather than just being something
commonplace.

